# Fluorescent tubes > LED Tubes



## crizatuk (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone know if you can swap the 12 volt tubes in my 
(2005 Dakota) for LED ones, do they make them ie just to swap over no messing about changing the fittings ??


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

In our Apache 700, I just removed the florescent tubes and fitted some striplight LED's and took the power from the supply as the wires enter the fitting. This way I can alway re-establish the tube lights and the new LED lights operate from the existing switces... Simples...

Lights off ebay in a 5mtr roll for £25, you can cut to length to suit.
Power consumption was only 15w for the whole 5mtr length..


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

You can change the tubes for led versions cak tanks sell them but you do have to remove the ballast.
kev


----------

